# Tutorial: Gleichschenkliges Dreieck in PS



## Pazu (18. Mai 2007)

---edit---


----------



## Boromir (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Pazu,

warum so umständlich? Nimm das Polygonwerkzeig, 3 Seiten und Pfad, zieh dein Dreieck auf und fülle den Pfad mit einer harten Pinselspitze (z.B. 2 px). Schon hast du dein gleichschenkliges Dreieck.

Boromir


----------



## Muster Max (18. Mai 2007)

In Photoshop gibt es doch eigentlich direkt die Möglichkeit über das "*Eigene-Formen-Werk-
zeug*" ein gleichschenkliges, gleichseitiges Dreick zu erstellen, das mit
dieser Methode hier sogar noch variabel in der Größe anpassbar bleibt.


----------



## Boromir (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo MusterMax,

das meinte ich doch auch. Ich habe es nur als reinen Pfad angelegt, auf deinem Bild wird doch eine Formebene angelegt. Das Dreieck bleibt aber das selbe. Nun noch mal eine Frage, wenn man das Dreieck nun auf dem Weg den wir beide beschrieben haben anlegt, ist es doch gleichschenklig und gleichseitig oder nicht?

Boromir


----------



## Muster Max (18. Mai 2007)

Ja Boromir, verzeih bitte, manchmal überlese ich wichtige Dinge irgendwie unbeabsichtigt.
Mein Beitrag ist dann ja eigenltich überflüssig gewesen  .Beim nächsten mal werde
ich den Text aufmerksamer lesen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## DaaN (18. Mai 2007)

@MusterMax

die Funktion geht aber leider nicht mit PS 6.0


----------



## Muster Max (18. Mai 2007)

Das mag sein, da Adobe erst ab der Version 7 wohl angefangen hat sich über die bessere
Handhabung des Pfadwerkzeuges und seiner vielseitigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten gedanken
zu machen. Ich selbst arbeite mit der Version CS.

In Photoshop 6.0 würde ich das ganze dann über ein paar geschickt platzierte Hilfslinien
lösen die ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug verbinden würde. Abschließend müsste man dann
nur noch wie oben bereits mehrfach erwähnt die Pfadkontur füllen. Wenn man im Umgang
mit dem Pfadwerkzeug geübt ist, sollte das eigentlich genauso zügig vollzogen sein.

Oder man löst das ganze über sein pdf Tutorial. Wie immer führen hier wohl zahlreiche
wege nach Rom und jeder kann so die Technik wählen mit der er am besten zurecht kommt.


----------



## Beppone (21. Mai 2007)

Hi.

ich löse das über die Kombi FreehandMX und PS.

Beliebig komplexe Form in Freehand erstellt, "Kopieren spezial" (läßt das Format für die Zwischenablage wählen), mit Apfel + Tab in PS gewechselt und dann "einsetzen".

Wüßte nicht, was schneller und/oder präziser gehen sollte, wenn die Form mal komplexer wird... zB das Dreieck eine definierte Kantenlänge UND Eckradius UND Aussparung etc haben soll..

Grüße


----------

